# Three Funerals



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

I received this in the mail. I thought you might enjoy it.

Some Food for Thought.

Three Funerals

Did anybody happen to notice a few days ago the picture God painted for us as we watched the events of the day unfold on every news station around the world. The portrait of three men's lives shown clearly through the events of their deaths. One a wise man, one a foolish man and one a wicked man.

Three men captured the world's attention by their lives and their deaths. Their funerals spoke volumes about the course of life they had chosen to pursue with the few short years God had granted to them. Last week, God opened the Book of Proverbs and showed the world the truths contained in His sacred Word.

All three men, President Ford, James Brown and Sadam Hussein had choices in their destiny. Today they have all three stood in front of the God of this universe with those choices unveiled. God allowed us to see three men last week.

President Gerald Ford, a man whose faith in God and service to his country was eulogized by many speakers during the solemn and dignified ceremonies which marked his passing. A man of character and integrity, not perfect but made righteous by his faith in Jesus Christ. It was in this righteousness he lived out his life as a servant to his fellowman and his country. Great men and dignitaries attended his funeral. All coming to pay respect and honor to a man most deserving.

James Brown also was eulogized in a funeral ceremony befitting his life choices. There was blaring rock music, gyrating bodies, costumes, and great sensual displays of revelry to portray the contribution this man had given through his life to his fellowman. He lived a life of drugs, alcohol, immorality and rock music. He was heralded the father of Rap music and the inspiration of Michael Jackson's greatness. His funeral with all of its theatrics was befitting the excess of waste his life portrayed.


Then we had the gruesome hanging of Sadam Hussein. His death as gory as his life. A brutal murderer and dictator hung by his neck and secreted away in the middle of the night to an unmarked grave. Thousands of Iraqis celebrated his death for through his life he had brought untold misery and death to many. A man so wicked that it seemed the world breathed a collective sigh of relief at the pronouncement of his death.

Three men, three men who left their mark on the entire world, three famous men. All three have now stood before their Creator to answer for the choices they made in their life as you and I will someday.

There is only one choice and Gerald Ford's life exemplifies the nobility of choosing to walk in harmony with The Creator through the acceptance of Jesus Christ as his Redeemer.

James Brown chose to walk in the flesh. His life's work glorified the flesh and his death magnified the flesh.


Sadam Hussein chose evil. He was a narcissistic megalomaniac. His life glorified evil and his death was gruesome.

This all played out in one day. God painted a great picture for mankind to see.

I pray people got His message.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

AMEN. And I'll add:

*Don't be caught dead without Jesus!*

He wants to be your dearest friend, and he loves you like nobody else loves you. If you want to know Jesus personally, please see my "sticky" thread at the top of this forum about how to become a Christian.

Make the right choice this side of the grave. It's forever too late on the other side.


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

Awsome read Bayman, Thank you for sharing.

Mrs. B, you are totally awsome, and one of the nicest people I have yet to meet. You offer up so much help, kindness, wisdom, and encouragement in both of the forums I frequent. Thank you! You are a shining example for the rest of us.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you, SP. But I'm not a shining example, I just try to be a reflection of Him.


----------



## Ron_R (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for passing that along Bayman, what a great example of the truth of God's word.


----------

